# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Costa Rica 2009

## Alex Shepack

So here are my pictures from the trip (hopefully).  It was an absolutely incredible trip.  It ended up raining for our first 5 or 6 days.  We saw a bunch of herps despite the cold weather and rain.  I think we ended up with 41 species and some 3 new species for the reserve.  I'm not going to include the names now but I will happily post them later.

----------


## Alex Shepack



----------


## Alex Shepack



----------


## Alex Shepack

So thats my trip.  Sorry for the obscenely large photos.  I just got my DSLR 2 weeks before the trip and this was my absolute first time actually doing photography so i'm learning slowly.  Try to guess the species and at some point i'll list them out for you.  

Enjoy,
Alex

----------


## lenore

amazing pictures. Thanks for sharing ^^

----------


## Kurt

> 


_Centrolene ilex_

----------


## Kurt

> 


_Oophaga pumilio_ & _Bolitoglossa sp_.

----------


## Kurt

> 


_Oxyrhopus sp_., _Bothriechis schlegelii_, _Leptophis sp_., & _Erythrolamprus sp_.

----------


## Kurt

> 


_Imantodes sp_., _Norops capito_, _Norops biporcatus_, & _Ameiva festiva._ There were a lot of pics I could only ID down to family, Leptodactylidae, Bufonidae, Hylidae, Viperidae, Colubridae, and so on.

----------


## mikeald

Truly Awesome

----------


## John Clare

Superb!  Thanks Alex.  I'm insanely jealous  :Frown: .  When I went to the tropics I went to an island with only 2 frogs :P.

----------


## Alex Shepack

So here it is for the species...
Oophaga pumilio
Eleutherodactylus ridens
Bufo haematiticus
Eleutherodactylus bransfordii
Smilisca phaeota
Smilisca sordida
Craugastor fitzingeri
Eleutherodactylus cerasinus
Eleutherodactylus cruentus
Bolitoglossa colonnea
Centrolene ilex 
Cochranella spinosa 
Oxyrophus petula
Bothriecis schlegelii
Stenorhinna degenhardtii
Oxybelis brevirostris
Drymobius melanotropis 
Bothrops asper
Erythrolampus mimus 
Urotheca pachyura
Imantodes cenchoa
Norops capito
Corytophanes cristatus
Norops limifrons
Norops biporcatus
Ameiva festiva
Erythrolampus mimus eating Imantodes cenchoa

Total this trip I think we found around 44 different species including 3 new species for the region.  It was a great trip and i've started putting together my long term research project for down there.

Alex

----------


## justin shockey

sounds like a blast

----------


## RikoAustria

OMG! This thread is great! I love the glass tree frog. Lucky to have photographed them!

----------


## jody

awesome pictures, thanx.

----------


## Lauren

Great pics! Thanks for sharing!

----------

